
Exasperated employees mourn vanishing vacations in Buddhist ritual in Osaka - hownottowrite
https://mainichi.jp/english/articles/20191212/p2a/00m/0dm/005000c
======
wyatt777
This is a work culture issue. Not sure if even the government can really help
with this, unless they made new contract laws. Check out pre-school teachers
situations (ho-iku-shi) in Tokyo, underpaid, overworked (without pay). We did
a calculation once when my wife was working as one. She has a graduate's
degree and was making a real wage of about $4/hr working 12 hour days. Luckily
after two years her work culture allowed her to quit :0 Because in that work
culture you can only quit at certain times of the year...

